# R6 or R7?



## MariaD (Mar 30, 2022)

I just bought the R6, then read that the R7 is rumoured to arrive soon. Should I return the R6 and wait it out? Or walk away and enjoy the R6? I have 2 days to return the R6.


----------



## john1970 (Mar 30, 2022)

Keep the R6, used it and enjoy it. If and when the R7 arrives you can then consider it at that time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

The key word is rumored. No announcement, no camera. Personally, I'd stick with the R6. Since the rumored R7 is APS-C, you'll get better IQ from the R6 anyway.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 30, 2022)

In my opinion, the R6 is such a step up from previous bodies, I'd have a really hard time returning it over only the rumor of an R7 (especially with chip delays).

I agree with the previous posts here...keep the R6, as long as it doesn't prevent you from creating the type of photos/videos you want to create.


----------



## SHAMwow (Mar 30, 2022)

To me personally, the R6 is the 7 series RF camera. Plus, based on the current climate, even if an R7 eventually released (could be soon, could be never) you' have trouble even getting one.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> To me personally, the R6 is the 7 series RF camera. Plus, based on the current climate, even if an R7 eventually released (could be soon, could be never) you' have trouble even getting one.


The R6 has a low density sensor, which is fine for much full frame work, portraits, sport etc, but not so good for wild-life photography when you need reach. The R7 as an APS-C will have a high density sensor which is what the wild-life photographers want for reach.


----------



## MariaD (Mar 30, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> To me personally, the R6 is the 7 series RF camera. Plus, based on the current climate, even if an R7 eventually released (could be soon, could be never) you' have trouble even getting one.


Good point


----------



## MariaD (Mar 30, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The R6 has a low density sensor, which is fine for much full frame work, portraits, sport etc, but not so good for wild-life photography when you need reach. The R7 as an APS-C will have a high density sensor which is what the wild-life photographers want for reach.


Thanks-I'm shooting landscape, portrait and a bit of sport so R6 suits my needs.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Return it, buy an R5 and shoot it in crop mode and you have the essence of what the R7 will most likely be. Just my opinion.
As @AlanF mentioned, APS-C sensor will be high density.
My opinion is that the 7D II had the same IQ of the 5Ds. The main advantage of the 7D II was speed and dollars.
With the R5's speed a R7's greatest advantage may be mostly dollars.


----------



## Czardoom (Mar 31, 2022)

MariaD said:


> Thanks-I'm shooting landscape, portrait and a bit of sport so R6 suits my needs.


It sounds like the R6 will better suit your needs anyway, so why consider the R7 - which is only rumored and we don't know if - or when - it will be released, or what the specs and the price will be.


----------

